# Should I send a Friend Request to a girl I sat next to in class 2 years ago, we've both since graduated



## IronMike (Dec 1, 2019)

will that seem weird? Should I also DM her?

She currently works in NYC


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes bro we’re gonna die in 80 years and become skeletons. Do it son.


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 1, 2019)

Nigga you think she knows you even exist? You were her shadow 2 years ago. JFL go ahead and add her nothing is gonna come out of it she’s probably with chad while you rot on this sub with us.
OVER boyo


----------



## IronMike (Dec 1, 2019)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Nigga you think she knows you even exist? You were her shadow 2 years ago. JFL go ahead and add her nothing is gonna come out of it she’s probably with chad while you rot on this sub with us.
> OVER boyo


i only want to COOM to her photos


Petsmart said:


> Yes bro we’re gonna die in 80 years and become skeletons. Do it son.


you know what bro, I'm gonna fucking do it! But I'll do it tomorrow because its kind of late right now and would look creepy.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 1, 2019)

Nigga u got 0 to loose 
Do it my nigga


----------



## IronMike (Dec 1, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Nigga u got 0 to loose
> Do it my nigga


I'll do it tomorrow morning for sure


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 1, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I'll do it tomorrow morning for sure


Ill pray 4 u


----------



## IronMike (Dec 1, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Ill pray 4 u


do you think I should DM her? or just slowly start commenting on her posts?

also should I send her a request on instgram? My profile doesn't have any photos


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 1, 2019)

IronMike said:


> do you think I should DM her? or just slowly start commenting on her posts?
> 
> also should I send her a request on instgram? My profile doesn't have any photos


Hol up
U aint got no Photos on ur Profile ?
How many followers u got ?
No Photos and not many ( sub 100 ) followers is an incel trait and foids now this


----------



## IronMike (Dec 1, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> Hol up
> U aint got no Photos on ur Profile ?
> How many followers u got ?
> No Photos and not many ( sub 100 ) followers is an incel trait and foids now this


I've got about 30 followers who are friends from my social circle and coworkers


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 1, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I've got about 30 followers who are friends from my social circle and coworkers


But u got an avi ?


----------



## kamil (Dec 1, 2019)

IronMike said:


> i only want to COOM to her photos



cuck


----------



## Luke LLL (Dec 1, 2019)

Post a pic then follow


----------



## IronMike (Dec 1, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> But u got an avi ?


Yes


----------



## Vermilioncore (Dec 1, 2019)

She will block and ghost you very soon and you will rope shortly thereafter


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## john_cope (Dec 2, 2019)

Incel Cope it’s already over


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

I DID IT BOYS, I SENT IT!!!!!!!! 

HELP ME OUT WITH good openers


----------



## Julian (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I DID IT BOYS, I SENT IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> HELP ME OUT WITH good openers



The fact that you are so happy cuz you messaged a girl says enough wtf


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yup, you're a coomer


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I DID IT BOYS, I SENT IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> HELP ME OUT WITH good openers


Hey remember that ugly ass nigga who used to sit behind you in class 2 years ago?

Oh..ok then.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 2, 2019)

The coomer brain strikes again


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Dec 2, 2019)

*DONT NIGGA, DONT DO MY MISTAKE. *


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 2, 2019)

Success


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 2, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Success


succ


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 2, 2019)

Coomers...


----------



## Zygos4Life (Dec 2, 2019)

Ah


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Motherfucking sluts dont add them dont talk em just hope they suffer reeeeeeee


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

It's been 2 hours and she hasn't accepted getting nervous


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

OVER



IronMike said:


> It's been 2 hours and she hasn't accepted getting nervous


Not worry anyway its over enjoy living alone and forget girls for your own sake


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> It's been 2 hours and she hasn't accepted getting nervous


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> OVER
> 
> 
> Not worry anyway its over enjoy living alone and forget girls for your own sake


I wont give up, I'll never give up. I will become a new person.

I'm not satisfied as a 25 year old virgin


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I wont give up, I'll never give up. I will become a new person.
> 
> I'm not satisfied as a 25 year old virgin


loool its over buddy go to work and buy a doll 
wait for IA and androids


----------



## 7 rings (Dec 2, 2019)

wtf is wrong with you.. that's straight up creepy and embarrassing


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

7 rings said:


> wtf is wrong with you.. that's straight up creepy and embarrassing


sending a friend request is creepy? LMAO. Aquire Sex Incel.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> will that seem weird? Should I also DM her?
> 
> She currently works in NYC


yes, get out your comfort zone or die incel: you have nothing to lose


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> do you think I should DM her? or just slowly start commenting on her posts?
> 
> also should I send her a request on instgram? My profile doesn't have any photos


before harassing girls on IG, you need a good profile with morphed frahding pictures of you.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 2, 2019)

low inhib and slayer move

next tell her you know where she lives and tell her to go on a date with you


----------



## je3oe (Dec 2, 2019)

sometimes i really think why the fuck low t men exist.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 2, 2019)

je3oe said:


> sometimes i really think why the fuck low t men exist.


Bad nutrition during pregnancy, old mothers, estrogen in foods, men being raised by moms only


----------



## je3oe (Dec 2, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Bad nutrition during pregnancy, old mothers, estrogen in foods, men being raised by moms only


Bro, im litterly all what you listed, may be its my turkish superior genes with good nutrition.


----------



## belnar93 (Dec 2, 2019)

JESUS CHRIST GET URSELF TOGETHER AND INSTALL TINDER FFS.


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

No jfl


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 2, 2019)

November is over change your PFP


----------



## 7 rings (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> sending a friend request is creepy? LMAO. Aquire Sex Incel.






> a girl I sat next to in class *2 years ago*, we've both since graduated



the irony lmfao. imagine having to do this because you have no other option after 2 years 🤡


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

It's been 5 hours , she still hasn't accepted


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 2, 2019)

she would add you if on a first day she met you if she really liked you


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 2, 2019)

25 yo virgin?

You need to get an escort and get that shit over and done with


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 2, 2019)

If handsome: not weird 
If ugly: weird 

Stop overthinking like a beta


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> It's been 5 hours , she still hasn't accepted


bro she almost certainly won't accept it tbh I thought that was obvious from the get go
good on you for trying


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

WHAT DID I DO WRONG???? WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE THIS LIFE?????


Blackout.xl said:


> Bad nutrition during pregnancy, old mothers, estrogen in foods, men being raised by moms only


neither of those are me, but I'm sure you losers are unemployed autists


Curious0 said:


> If handsome: not weird
> If ugly: weird
> 
> Stop overthinking like a beta


Old people at my church have called me handsome. I think my problem is my height(5'5)


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Dec 2, 2019)

i sort of did this last night with an old instructor at college. still no response.


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i sort of did this last night with an old instructor at college. still no response.


hang in there bro, we will have our chance


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> hang in there bro, we will have our chance



god willing. instead of adding her i just straight up asked her out via email. not sure how it's gonna play out tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Dec 2, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> Yes bro we’re gonna die in 80 years and become skeletons. Do it son.


My nigga


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 2, 2019)

i must have alzheimers cuz ion remember asking 😐😐😐😐


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

auboutduprecipice said:


> god willing. instead of adding her i just straight up asked her out via email. not sure how it's gonna play out tbh


like @Petsmart said, we gonna be skeletons in 80 years anyway, no regerts


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 2, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I think my problem is my height(5'5)


I'm sorry man


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Dec 2, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I'm sorry man


Over for him tbh.


----------



## IronMike (Dec 2, 2019)

Its been nearly 12 hours. She probably just doesn't check her FB very often. I should have sent a request to her instagram instead. Oh well, she should check her FB before the end of the month. Holding out hope.


----------



## IronMike (Dec 6, 2019)

I cancelled the request guys. She either saw it and ignored it or just hasn't logged into fb.

Cant say I didnt try.....


----------



## Dios (Dec 6, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I cancelled the request guys. She either saw it and ignored it or just hasn't logged into fb.
> 
> Cant say I didnt try.....


----------



## CopeAndRope (Dec 6, 2019)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Nigga you think she knows you even exist? You were her shadow 2 years ago. JFL go ahead and add her nothing is gonna come out of it she’s probably with chad while you rot on this sub with us.
> OVER boyo


Is your avi a frame taken from a porn video?


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 6, 2019)

Do you know how many friend requests that bitch has from random dudes and dudes who sat beside her from other classes?!
As a young man you can't afford to be short or ugly these days if that bitch found you attractive she would have started some shit with you in class.
Hope your situation gets better buddy boyo.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Dec 6, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I cancelled the request guys. She either saw it and ignored it or just hasn't logged into fb.
> 
> Cant say I didnt try.....


God, I feel the embarrassment on your behalf.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 6, 2019)

Brutal but the same has happened to my PSL6+ friends so don't sweat it too much


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 6, 2019)

IronMike said:


> will that seem weird?


high inhib statement.


IronMike said:


> sending a friend request is creepy? LMAO. Aquire Sex Incel.


It's not creepy, by definition. Going for it, when on the husstle, is normal. It's a dead sentence for a normie to be high inhib, you gotta be low inhib. Worrying about stuff being creepy, will create high inhib. Can't do that.
Great that you did, what you wanted to try.
Now I assume she rejected you, so NEXT. Husttling is a NUMBERSgame.



IronMike said:


> It's been 2 hours and she hasn't accepted getting nervous


Oneitis talk. Numbers game, bro. There is no room for oneitis, in something that is a numbers game.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 8, 2019)

IronMike said:


> I cancelled the request guys. She either saw it and ignored it or just hasn't logged into fb.
> 
> Cant say I didnt try.....


Shit happens bro, don't sweat it


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 8, 2019)

Should I flush after taking a piss?? I'm not really sure because I'm insecure and my room neighbour might hear it and think I jerk off in the bathroom or sth. Also, should I leave the toilet lid open or close it afterwards? Have been thinking about this for a long time now, my bladder feels like it's gonna burst... I need your help boys, give me advice please!!!


----------

